# Brand new hint to the fates of the lost legions



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/you-sigillite-horus-heresy-art.html


See and judge for yourselves.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

so i guess the I stands for the inquisition, the skulls dont really give any information, other than the implication that the 2 legions are dead.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

I would suggest that the skulls being set in his chair denotes that he was very much actively involved in whatever happened to them.

Would really add to the idea of the aloof and distant Emperor if the sanctioning of 2 legions was left to Malcador


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

demonictalkin56 said:


> I would suggest that the skulls being set in his chair denotes that he was very much actively involved in whatever happened to them.
> 
> Would really add to the idea of the aloof and distant Emperor if the sanctioning of 2 legions was left to Malcador


And from Nemesis we know the Sigilite dabbled in -very- shadowy dealings.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

demonictalkin56 said:


> I would suggest that the skulls being set in his chair denotes that he was very much actively involved in whatever happened to them.
> 
> Would really add to the idea of the aloof and distant Emperor if the sanctioning of 2 legions was left to Malcador


I think Malcador would be heavily involved even if the Emperor was dealing with it himself, as he was the big guy's closest adviser. 

One thing I only noticed yesterday while rereading _The First Heretic_ is during the conversation between Lorgar and Magnus, Magnus gets stroppy when Lorgar mentions the lost legions, and says there is nothing to be learned by dwelling on "the purged and the lost." To me this might indicate the legions suffered different fates, one being purged, as hinted in other novels regarding the SWs getting their hands dirty with this, and that the other might have just have fucked off or been lost in the warp. This may just be reading too much between the lines though.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I quite like the eye-like middle of the Sigillite's sigil, with there now being an Imperial echo to the eye of Horus.
The object on the floor directly in front of him, though, what is that? When I first saw that, I thought it was a Genestealer skull!

GFP


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

Wouldn't that be his mask as the Master of Assassins?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

SonofMalice said:


> Wouldn't that be his mask as the Master of Assassins?


That's what I thought.


----------



## thebinman (Jun 18, 2010)

Why are those chains everywhere?


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

warhammer is big on bondage
edit:
tied down by the chains of guilt?
everything is interconnected?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

thebinman said:


> Why are those chains everywhere?


Probably a symbol for the chains of duty. Or the fact that Malcador holds and yanks the chain of everyone in the imperium.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Why can't they just put this stuff in books, I'm old enough to read a book on my own now, I don't need a story read to me like a toddler at bedtime.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

some people like to listening to it on the way/back to/from work, while doing something else etc...
some people like a break from reading, some people dont really like reading, but i still agree with you norm.
also in a way its more convenient, just use MP3's no need to carry a book around


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Why can't they just put this stuff in books, I'm old enough to read a book on my own now, I don't need a story read to me like a toddler at bedtime.


Massive +1. As soon as something's released on audio I'm immediately turned off. It also annoys me that I'll be missing HH history because it's not been put into a book...

I'd even pay for somebody to transcribe it! :laugh:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord Commander Solus said:


> Massive +1. As soon as something's released on audio I'm immediately turned off. It also annoys me that I'll be missing HH history because it's not been put into a book...
> 
> I'd even pay for somebody to transcribe it! :laugh:


Im hearing impaired myself, audiobooks is beyond me.  

Though audiobooks eventually seems to get bookized after 2 years. Ravens Flight is comming out in readable form in the upcomming shadows of treachery anthology.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Well considering Malcador is this guy..................

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Narthan_Dume#.UCUtk5jhdeM

or this guy

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Kalagann#.UCUwT5jhdeM


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

mob16151 said:


> Well considering Malcador is this guy..................
> 
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Narthan_Dume#.UCUtk5jhdeM
> 
> ...


Wait...huh? Were is this in the fluff? I feel like I missed a vital part of my education. Where can I look to find this?


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

its says the sources just under the text.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Those are just speculations to whom Malcador might be, not definite truth. But supposedly the Sigilite audiodrama is his' origin story.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe.....The Emperor tried getting some of Malcadors DNA into those legions, but something went FUBAR. Don't know why, just a random thought.

I still wanna listen to that Night Lord audio book, but I'm put off cus it's audio :/ I'd like to listen tot his one too though, but I'd rather read it.


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

And I just got "fear to tread" Sigh, time to pony up more doe for the origin of the Sigillite


----------



## naglfar (Aug 19, 2012)

Hmmm could be the case that the Emperor handed over the task of taking out the Lost Primarchs to Malcador as he found it too painful to do himself. Or maybe a failure on Malcador's part was at least partially instrumental in their downfall and he bears the skulls as some kind of penance/remembrance. Perhaps he trained them rather than the Emperor in the same way Horus did with Alpharius/Omegon. It would be cool to find out.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

SonofMalice said:


> Wait...huh? Were is this in the fluff? I feel like I missed a vital part of my education. Where can I look to find this?


Those characters are mentioned briefly in "The Outcast Dead". And after that, well thats just me being wildly speculative.


----------

